# KS-2 Question



## dcfc3579 (Nov 26, 2009)

Another little puzzle I hope someone can assist me with.  

 According to Rudy Kuhn's Poison Bottle Workbook KS-2 bottles come in Cobalt, Amber, Light Blue, and Moss Green. 

 I have what appears to be a KS-2 bottle in Clear (see picture). Is this a new variant ? If so, how rare is it ?

 The  bottle is 31/4" tall, has two sides embossed the same as a KS-2, with the other two blank. There does not appear to be any embossing on the bottom.  Please let me know.  Thanks.


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 27, 2009)

They do come in clear.  Moss only came in the larger sizes.  In fact, we are after a clear example still in this size.  We have had to let go a few on ebay as they were asking way more that what they are worth.
 If you want a more complete poison reference, you will need all 3 Kuhn workbooks and the American Poison book from the APBCA. There are a few american items in the Kuhns books that are not in the APBCA book as they have never seen examples with a label saying they were a poison, so they have been omitted pending further proof...and the pricing in the Kuhns books are way off for todays market (except for the very common bottles) Now, all 4 together wont have everything.  New issues, sizes and colors are found all the time.  We have a few bottles not listed as well.  

 Here are a few tidbits of this bottle:

 They come in BIMAL and ABM.  Colors: Cobalt, Amber, clear, Cornflower, Moss
 Sizes range from 3 1/4 to 7 3/4
 3 1/4 is relitively common and all the larger sizes are very rare.


----------



## dcfc3579 (Nov 28, 2009)

Thank you for all of your help !!!!


----------

